
The Meaning of Desolate, Amazing Photos of Abandoned Soviet Infrastructure - geospeck
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/infrastructure/g2710/amazing-photos-of-abandoned-soviet-infrastructure/
======
bayouborne
A science-fiction writing competition could be built around these images. Pick
a picture, spin a story

